# Question on SureFire Executive Elite E2e w/Twisty end



## Coolz (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

I've had an SureFire E2e HA that I pocket carried on an off for a couple months years ago. It looks to be in terrific shape, no significant scratches and no dings. The boot is in good shape, the lens is has no noticeable scratches. It works just fine, but I'm not an incan fan anymore. This has been in a bag literally for years.

I know people love these lights, especially the black versions, but I don't know about THIS particular model.

What I'd like to know is, what would it's trade worth be? I am considering letting it go to finance some more updated lights.

Thank you for your time and consideration,

- Coolz


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

Check out cpfmarketplace.com. Trade or sale it their to get the most for money. Is the tailcap a clickie or a twisty? If it's a tiwsty, you can get about $75-$80 for the complete light. If it's a clicky about $55-$60.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

It is not an "original" E2E. The older ones had flat sides; yours is round. 

Thread with explanatory pictures one

Thread with explanatory pictures two

I would say angel's pricing is spot on.

If it were an older model with flat sides and/or a flat bezel, it could fetch considerably more.

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Coolz (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

OK, thanks guys, this is exactly the type of information I was looking for. When it comes to SureFire's, I just get lost in all the chatter. Oh, and it's a twisty. I modified the title of the thread, not that it matters.

Quick and dirty question: Are these easy to convert to LED w/a drop-in to keep the original look (which I love)? As I stated, I really do get lost with the SF stuff, so if there is one, please link me some info. 

Truly appreciative of your input.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

No worries coolz. The most popular E-Series LED drop-ins are the Veleno ones IIRC. If you don't mind changing the original look, you could also just get a surefire LED head, but it may run you a bit more. Look for KL4's, KL1's, and KL2's.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

LEDAddict, that is an original style E2e Executive Elite with the two flat sides, hex bezel and Z52 twisty lock out tailcap. This was the version Surefire released when they discontinued the fully round body E2 Executive.

It is IMO the best version of the E2e. I recommend hanging into it Coolz, I still regret selling my first E2.

There are LED drop-ins and heads available for the E2e if you'd like to go that route. The E2e you have is a very high quality light and I'm afraid by "modernizing" you'll end up with some overpriced piece of junk that has the latest emitter that will be obsolete in a few months. That's the beauty of SF lights, they are never obsolete, you can keep upgrading them.

But if you do decide to let it go, I'd be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## Coolz (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

Wow, that's a great thing to know. Thing is if this light put out more I'd carry it all the time, so I think I'll look for a drop in that won't change the look. I'm betting that Steve's drop-in's are pretty hard to come by, but I'll give it a shot. Thanks angleofwar.

In addition, if I plan to part with it I will absolutely PM you guys first, as you were all kind enough to help me out.

- Coolz


----------



## ampdude (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

In addition to a drop in, there are also replacement LED heads available for the light that don't change the look or size of the light much, from Lumens Factory, VME/Malkoff, and a few other aftermarket brands like TLS. I wasn't crazy about the threads on my TLS head, but they might be better now, that was a few years ago.


----------



## Coolz (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

Ah, well if they wouldn't change the look/color, I'm all in!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

Thanks, ampdude. I always thought the flat sided version came first, and then the round bodied version.

Thanks for teaching me. 

Like Coolz said, there are so many different models it's easy to get lost.


----------



## Coolz (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

Ok, if you can spare a few minutes, could you help me find a drop in that fits this particular E2e? They are easy to find for P60 heads, but man I can't find one of these to save my life. I'm trying to avoid changing the head up (at least right now). Could someone link me an exact fit LED drop-in for this light? No rush, thank you for your help. I really have looked all over the place and can't find one that's available.

- Coolz


----------



## Coolz (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Question on original SureFire Executive Elite E2e*

Wow, spent some more time on this and, let me tell you, there are a LOT of people who love the E-series and where a lot of options for mods, and I can see that you guys are pretty knowledgable on the topic after seeing your posts for the years. Even after all of that time, I still can't just *find* a drop-in that would give this beautiful light a new life. Do I need to go to the WTB section of CPFM? If so, I'd need to know exactly what to look for and what would be a fair price.

Overwhelmed,

- Coolz


----------



## aspirina750 (Jan 21, 2013)

Coolz said:


> Wow, spent some more time on this and, let me tell you, there are a LOT of people who love the E-series and where a lot of options for mods, and I can see that you guys are pretty knowledgable on the topic after seeing your posts for the years. Even after all of that time, I still can't just *find* a drop-in that would give this beautiful light a new life. Do I need to go to the WTB section of CPFM? If so, I'd need to know exactly what to look for and what would be a fair price.
> 
> Overwhelmed,
> 
> - Coolz



I just sold a Veleno ( kuku) for 60 $. Your best bet would be a WTB. They are getting harder and harder to find. 

Cheers

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coolz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you, what would be the exact name of the Veleno drop-in that I would want to buy?



- Coolz


----------



## ampdude (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought that someone else besides kuku was making a drop-in as well. I would just go the route of a replacement head rather than the drop-in. Myself and some others who have used the drop-in E-series have run into some contact issues with them sometimes. The copper tape seems to alleviate most of the issues though if you can get ahold of some. The Lumens Factory head one won't change the look very much, and the Veleno version lets you always use the latest Malkoff. You could even get a hold of a KL or KX Surefire LED head and have it sent off to someone like Milkyspit to have it modded. Myself... I only use the VME heads with Malkoffs.


----------



## aspirina750 (Jan 21, 2013)

Coolz said:


> Thank you, what would be the exact name of the Veleno drop-in that I would want to buy?
> 
> 
> 
> - Coolz



I believe it was Kuku E Series Tower.

Btw, the Lumens Factory bezels are nice, some issues but nothing big. And they should be future proof. I think they work better with the old black e series bodies, closer color match, than with the HA ones. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/042

Cheers

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------

